# Hi to all of my new friends!!!



## smilesunshine (Oct 18, 2010)

Just joined this awesome site!!!! I would really appreciate any and all advice on getting started in the cosmetics industry....Right now I am lined up for interviews with Sephora and Bobbi Brown . I don't know the advantages and disadvantages of either job .....I have flaming passion for this industry. Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 18, 2010)

smilesunshine!

  	Great news about the pending interviews!

  	You can find info about working in the industry by clicking on Cosmetic Topics found in the Forum drop down bar and scroll down to Industry Discussions. All the best!

  	Enjoy the forums.


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 18, 2010)

That's fantastic about the interviews, good luck!


----------



## smilesunshine (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank yall sooo much!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome sweetie!


----------



## smilesunshine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Sweetz!!! Thanks for your sweet greeting!!!! Funny how something so "small" can start my day off happy!!!!


----------



## Purple (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## smilesunshine (Oct 19, 2010)

So I didn't get the Bobbi Brown job because they wanted me to work 3 out of 4 weekends per month which isn't possible because I am divorced so I would only get to spend one weekend per month with my children...Boooo!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 21, 2010)




----------

